# 2016 -2020 John Deere 410L backhoe hydtaulics drift



## Idea2 (Feb 26, 2021)

Has anyone had issues with the hydraulic system drifting from a set position? I am aware of at least 14 of these Backhoes, currently having this problem.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Idea2, welcome to the tractor forum.

You have leakage somewhere causing this drift. A valve or cylinder leaking.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum
Sounds as if control valves/cylinders are leaking internally.


----------



## Idea2 (Feb 26, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to the Tractor Forum
> Sounds as if control valves/cylinders are leaking internally.


I'm wondering if this is a common problem with the 410L John Deere backhoe. Have you noticed many people having this same problem, with this same JD model?


Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to the Tractor Forum
> Sounds as if control valves/cylinders are leaking internally.


I'm wondering if this is a common problem with the 410L John Deere backhoe. Have you noticed many people having this same problem, with this same JD model?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Sorry but I have no personal experience with JD 410L TLB


----------



## DDH (Sep 23, 2021)

Idea2 said:


> Has anyone had issues with the hydraulic system drifting from a set position? I am aware of at least 14 of these Backhoes, currently having this problem.


we’re having this exact problem. Was told that John Deere is aware of it, but it’s still not covered under warranty


----------

